# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Quán cafe tình nhân

## dewdrops

Mình mới sưu tầm được 1 quán cũng xinh lắm.
Cà phê Mái Ngói Đỏ 339/12 Tô Hiến Thành P.12 Q.10 ,thức ăn thức uống cũng ok lắm,cơm trưa nhiều món ngon lắm,trên lầu 1 là phòng A được thiết kế theo kiểu Nhật dành cho tình nhân,nếu ngồi lâu chán,không bít 8 chuyện gì nữa thì có tivi xem phim,cũng thú vị lắm đó.
Nếu các bạn thích ngồi ở phòng kiểu Nhật thì chắc phải đi sớm,ở đây từ 20g-->22g thì phòng kiểu Nhật hay hết bàn lắm,phải đợi có bàn xuống thì mình mới được chuyển lên,còn sân vườn buổi tối có thắp nến trên mỗi bàn không khí cũng lãng mạn lắm,khu nào cũng có tivi xem cả,thật là thích.
Các bạn vào facebook : Mái Ngói Đỏ cà phê tham khảo trước xem như thế nào nhé!
Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/#!/maingoidocafe

Quán cafe tình nhân

----------

